# You Tubin



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Can anyone give me a very brief crash course on how to record audio/video for posting on You Tube? I have a decent video camera, an M-Audio Black Box, a Audio Technica mic and a desire to record some clips for the hell of it. I know I could just turn the video camera on and go but I've seen some people who mic their amp as well and it sounds pretty good. Any suggestions or technical info.

Thanks


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

You could record direct with the video camera, but the sound will most likely suck. If there is a line-in jack on the video camera, you could run the M-Audio into that and get better sound quality. If you have a small mixer, the next step up would be to mix the Black Box sound with some room mics and run that into the line-in on the video camera.

One more step up would be to record the video and audio separately (i.e. record the audio into your computer while simultaneously recording the video with the camera) and then sync the video and audio together using a program like Adobe Audition or ULead Video Maker. 

As with most things, better quality = more $

However, if you just want to get something to hack around, and your video camera wil take a stereo mic input, I'd recommend one of these:

http://www.apexelectronics.com/index.php?tmp=4&id=73

Long & McQuade carries them.

( Edit I just noticed that you need to phantom-power the Apex mic, which is no problem for my minidisc recorder ( that's what I record rehearsals with) but may be a problem for your video camera. There are a few other stereo mics around which might not require this but I haven't used them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

YouTube has limitations on file sizes like most sites. Theirs is 100 meg or smaller.


You can achieve this either by making clips (exerpts) or by using software to reduce the resolution and consequently making the file size smaller.

Have a look at mine if you like via this link

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=mxgr194

The audio from these clips is simply the mic on the camera. Remember, this is YouTube and although we all want the best quality we can get it's never going to be great.

I hope this is helpful.


----------

